# Easy Clean Smaller Round-ish Fork Banding Method



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry no video camera so...

OTT

1. Slide a 1/4" to 3/8" piece of tubing onto the fork. Tube size depends on the fork size, smaller/tighter is not necessarily better.







2. Place the band where you want it.







3. Roll the tube up over the band end







then straighten as necessary.
Front view







Back view








Note; At first you may want to use a piece of tape to hold the band down while you roll the tube over it as shown in the photos, but it's not really necessary.

To replace the band just roll the tube down a repeat steps 2 and 3, after a little practice I can now change my bands without reading glasses.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

TTF

1. Slide a 1/4" to 3/8" piece of tubing onto the fork first then slide a 1" to 2" piece of tubing over the fork end at least as far as 1/2 of the width of the intended band, more if desired.








2. Fold the band in half and place over the tube on the fork end then bend the top tube over the band to hold it in place.








3. Pull on the tube to tighten, adjust as necessary, then pull on the tube to tighten.








Front view







Back view








To replace the band just roll the bottom tube down off the top tube and repeat steps 2 to 3.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Interesting but I think I'm gonna wait till further testing








Any slippage problems?








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

man, I really like that OTT tube fitting - how does it fare? Slippage? Sure looks tidy though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks neat and easy to do. But I think I'll wait in the car while a few others try it out.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

interesting .New ideas are cool.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh yea of little faith, not wanting to look too much a fool I actually tried, tested, and used it a good deal before posting.

A few interesting photos

OTT with 7/8" band on 5/16" diameter fork.








The TTF this method is a lot stronger than it looks.








Double 7/8" latex bands at full extension pulling sideways directly against the attachment instead of around the fork.








Taking the photos I was more worried about the the pouch end or tearing the door handle off than the fork attachment.


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

That is REALLY clean, yet another use for dankung tubing.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Ingenius! Great idea


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

A comment by ifix on another forum got me thinking a little more about double bands. The hard part is not holding them when you draw its preventing the slipping as they snap at the other end after you shoot. So I tried something different instead of the light ~1 gram pouches I normally use on small slingshots I put a double band set from Tex-Shooter with a larger 1.7 gram pouch and started shooting it with ammo too lite for the double bands and sure enough after a few shots it slipped not on the draw but as it snapped at the other end.

So for heavy pouches with double band sets, or if you don't want to fold over the bands rolling the end under the overlapping band works.
















Never tried the Dankung tubing, been getting the black from a local fishing store.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I like it and I aint scared! Going to have to try this one for sure.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I ain't skeerd neither! That's nigh on to genius there, Philip.
I'm gonna make it happen tonight with "Stick". I have it clove hitched with another clove wrap currently. 
Keep tinkering!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's getting a little busy. But I like the option of TTF on a natural with no special modification.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it'll help with fork hits too. Take the brunt out of the initial impact and keep it off of the wood.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice idea!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, cool idea. I'm always surprised how tubes secure themselves under pressure!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

That brings up a good point, one of the things I've noticed I do without really thinking about it is to tug on the tabs and press the band flat before a shooting session shooting. I do similar automatic band checks with all my slingshots before shooting especially with the pouch. Anyway probably a good idea with TTF method.

Harder to get straight and pretty but I think wrapping the band completely around the fork looks better, and is certainly more secure.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Now that's tidy! Jonah wouldn't let me take the blue TB off of the "Stick", so I'll have to wait. He loves shooting bb's with Ray's magnetic bb pouch. And the blue bands at 1 inch really send a bb. Through and through at about 20'ft. He holds it like you, "Bill Hays' style," as he calls it. He "protects" Momma with it when they get the mail. How can I take it away???


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Blue looks good.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! I will try this soon.


----------

